# Can anyone help fluval u2 filter please?



## Delbertsavage

I have a fluval u2 filter running in my 60l tank it has been running for about five weeks and the water is really murky...I keep reading about activated carbon helping to clear water...does anyone know if the carbon in this filter is just plain carbon or is it activated??


----------



## Delbertsavage

Okay apparently it is activated carbon already in the filter...so what can I do about the water why is it so murky?? I did a large water change a couple of weeks ago and it went crystal clear now its like it was before...I'm also running the eheim filter that came with the tank but its still cloudy


----------



## kirsty-lou

i have a u2 in my tropical tank my water doesent get cloudy at all :S i do weekly water changes about 20% and every 3 months clean the sponges in the water ive just taken out the tank  hope this helps


----------



## kirsty-lou

+ i dont use carbon in mine as apparently it only last so long then goes the opposite affect way :/ i only use carbon if ive used medication in the tank to get rid of any left over


----------



## littlefoot

Hi,how long has the tank been set up? What fish are in the tank and how many?

I remember giving you advice on cycling this tank,that was 4 and a half week ago.Did you do a full and complete cycle before adding any fish? How long after you set up the tank did you add fish?


----------



## Moogloo

You need to take a good few things into account as 'murkey' can be any number of things.

1- Water Stats.

Do you have a test kit? If not, no one can really help you until you do 

The API or Nutrafin Liquid Test Kits are reliable enough (not cheap but worth it!!)

You need to know the results for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate.

High Nitrite would indicate the tank is cycling and would make the tank cloudy... 

Testing water is **urgent**.

That aside...

*Situation in the room... if the tank is in a bright room or near a window it could cause an algal bloom and make it cloudy.

*If you leave the lights on for more than 5-6 hours a day it will make algae grow faster in the water.

*Feeding... over feeding can cause algal bloom (via nitrates) and bacterial bloom with Nitrite. Keep feeding to a minimum... once a day max, every other day until you know whats causing the problems.

*Filter maintenance: Do you clean the filter in tapwater? If so, the chlorine in the tap water kills all the bacteria on the filter. It all needs to be cleaned in water taken from the tank. 

Probably a few more thingsbut getting that water tested is the most important!


----------



## Delbertsavage

Moogloo said:


> You need to take a good few things into account as 'murkey' can be any number of things.
> 
> 1- Water Stats.
> 
> Do you have a test kit? If not, no one can really help you until you do
> 
> The API or Nutrafin Liquid Test Kits are reliable enough (not cheap but worth it!!)
> 
> You need to know the results for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate.
> 
> High Nitrite would indicate the tank is cycling and would make the tank cloudy...
> 
> Testing water is **urgent**.
> 
> That aside...
> 
> *Situation in the room... if the tank is in a bright room or near a window it could cause an algal bloom and make it cloudy.
> 
> *If you leave the lights on for more than 5-6 hours a day it will make algae grow faster in the water.
> 
> *Feeding... over feeding can cause algal bloom (via nitrates) and bacterial bloom with Nitrite. Keep feeding to a minimum... once a day max, every other day until you know whats causing the problems.
> 
> *Filter maintenance: Do you clean the filter in tapwater? If so, the chlorine in the tap water kills all the bacteria on the filter. It all needs to be cleaned in water taken from the tank.
> 
> Probably a few more thingsbut getting that water tested is the most important!


I do have a nutrafin test kit I will test in the morning (I didn't have time today) and post results tomorrow...the room is actually quite dark and the tank is in an empty fireplace so it isn't in direct sunlight...the lights are on longer than 5-6 hours so that could be changed....I usually feed twice a day so I will reduce it for a while until this gets sorted...and no I only ever clean in tank water how often would you suggest I do it?? I am having problems with ammonia levels at the moment and have been doing a lot of water changes...although it has been a few days since I did one, I was going to take a water sample to my lfs tomorrow, as I speak to one of the guys in there regularly and he suggested I take one in just in case I'm doing anything wrong...


----------



## jaykickboxer

There awful mine was the same there's been loads of threads about em through it away and buy a jbl internal


----------



## littlefoot

It isn't the filter that is the problem it is a tank that hasn't been cycled before too many fish was added and too quickly.You will need to keep doing regular water changes approx 25% every couple days depending on test results.The water will need testing every other day to keep a check on it for a few weeks while it cycles and deals with the ammount of fish waste.The gravel will need hoovering every week and keep feeding to a minimum.This is also why you are having ammonia problems.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Delbertsavage said:


> I do have a nutrafin test kit I will test in the morning (I didn't have time today) and post results tomorrow...the room is actually quite dark and the tank is in an empty fireplace so it isn't in direct sunlight...the lights are on longer than 5-6 hours so that could be changed....I usually feed twice a day so I will reduce it for a while until this gets sorted...and no I only ever clean in tank water how often would you suggest I do it?? I am having problems with ammonia levels at the moment and have been doing a lot of water changes...although it has been a few days since I did one, I was going to take a water sample to my lfs tomorrow, as I speak to one of the guys in there regularly and he suggested I take one in just in case I'm doing anything wrong...


If u got problems with ammonia reduce the feeding u don't need to feed twice a day at the minute


----------



## jaykickboxer

littlefoot said:


> It isn't the filter that is the problem it is a tank that hasn't been cycled before too many fish was added and too quickly.You will need to keep doing regular water changes approx 25% every couple days depending on test results.The water will need testing every other day to keep a check on it for a few weeks while it cycles and deals with the ammount of fish waste.The gravel will need hoovering every week and keep feeding to a minimum.This is also why you are having ammonia problems.


And having a fluval U2 is doing u no favours there awful honestly I threw my 3


----------



## Moogloo

I have sold 50 odd U Series filters, probably a lot more and I think maybe seen one or two with problems that werent down the lack of/incorrect maintenance or unsuitable tanks. Very low percentage of problems really. Far lower than say... FX5 filters... people rave about them but i have sold 15 and have a 100% return rate, 3 of which was replacing the same customers filter!

The cloudyness is due to a bacteria bloom from the Ammonia and Nitrite as it tries to cycle.

I'd be doing 25% water changes twice a week, feeding every 2-3 days and only small ammounts. I would also be adding something like Stress Zyme or Evolution Aqua "Pure" gel balls or Bactuur Gel. I know people on here dont like shop bought 'cycling' products but i dont really care because they work a higher percentage of the time, especially when like this its a case of trying to save fish.


----------



## Delbertsavage

Well I took a sample of water to my lfs today he tested for everything and nitrite was at zero but still got a high ammonia reading...he suggested a complete water change and instead of stress zyme+ to try cycle instead he is as stumped as me as he sells loads of fluval filters and has no problems with them...anyway going to do as he suggested tonight reduce the feeding and take another sample in a few days...by the way I also tested the tap water as is and that was fine thank you for all the positive help and hopefully now will get this sorted with the lfs help


----------



## littlefoot

If you read what Moo and myself have told you,i assure you you will sort it out,the filter is not the problem.I agree with everything moo has said it is spot on and couldn't of put it better myself.It is because the tank is cycling.Doing a complete water change will stress the fish out and make matters worse,please follow the advice of 25% water changes (these may need doing every other day if the ammonia is high) If you had followed my advice on cycling and not adding fish yet all would be o.k.I know people get impatient and want fish but all that happens is these sorts of problems.You came on here and asked for advice and i gave you lots but you didn't really take much notice of it.

You have 2 filters running don't you?
Stress Zyme PLUS does actualy work i use it myself.


----------



## Delbertsavage

littlefoot said:


> If you read what Moo and myself have told you,i assure you you will sort it out,the filter is not the problem.I agree with everything moo has said it is spot on and couldn't of put it better myself.It is because the tank is cycling.Doing a complete water change will stress the fish out and make matters worse,please follow the advice of 25% water changes (these may need doing every other day if the ammonia is high) If you had followed my advice on cycling and not adding fish yet all would be o.k.I know people get impatient and want fish but all that happens is these sorts of problems.You came on here and asked for advice and i gave you lots but you didn't really take much notice of it.
> 
> You have 2 filters running don't you?
> Stress Zyme PLUS does actualy work i use it myself.


Good grief you do think a lot of yourself don't you??? Do you get off on making people feel like shit???I have been using stress zyme PLUS (do apologise if the use if a + annoyed you) I decided to go the old fashioned route you may not like it and you have your opinion (obviously) I've been told today that the ammonia being detected isn't even at a dangerous level....the fish are all fine I haven't had any die and I am trying to sort it out I do not need people on the flaming internet saying 'nah nah nah I told you so' not constructive in my opinion...I've had enough of this flaming site and will be deleting my acct and from now on will take the advice of someone who has been keeping fish for over 30 years and has a darn lot more experience than some bloody internet fish nerd!!!


----------



## Moogloo

Yeah, have to second Stress Zyme, i always used Cycle but had bottle of stress zyme handy and have used it on 3 tanks, one went cloudy after i had a fish die and no one notice when i had 2 days off work and i had to do a 90% waterchange as it was only a 23L fluval chi and the tank went really cloudy (nitrite as w/change got rid of ammonia) and one good dose of stress zyme and it cleared within the hour and nitrite dissapeared.

I think doing a huge waterchange is a bad idea. There is logic behind it of course.. it drops the ammonia to 0 very quickly which is what you want...

The trouble is... it means that the new water is a big stress on the fish and causing stress at this point when their immune system is already low from poor water quality is very risky. But its also a huge stress on the bacteria in the filter andcould potentially kill some of it off. You might get rid of the ammonia but in the process you risk a massive nitrite spike which is equally as dangerous.

Its frustrating but you need the tank to cycle, not just magically dissapear the ammonia.

EDIT: All ammonia is dangrous to fish, the lower the level, the slower the damage is to kill the fish (doesnt mean there is less damage unless you dont sort it quickly).

You have to realise the Littlefoot was trying to help you, its hard to read peoples intentions over the internet but when you offer help and people ignore it then come backwanting help but saying "oh someone else said this blah blah blah they obviously know better than you la la la" its a bit stupid...

You may as well have said "yeah, i think your advise was pointless so went and asked someone else... im still having problems so can you help me again... although i trust the other person more than you"... why would littlefoot not be annoyed?

I have to deal with it with customers every day and Im used to it. You give someone advise... they ignore you, go off to some other large chain store and get awful advise and then come whining back for help and wonder why i feel a bit put out and a little less helpfull!?

If you delete your account then more fool you, its hardly going to bother anyone else LOL


----------



## littlefoot

Hi,i don't think a lot of myself at all and i said PLUS as there are other stress zymes,just wanted to make sure you used the right one.It is actualy called stress zyme + so you was quite correct i just didn't want you to get the wrong one.i was only trying to help you.If you took what i typed wrong i appologise.I didn't mean it to sound like you took it at all.Maybe i don't type things the way I mean them to sound and i appologise if i have upset you.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Moogloo said:


> I have sold 50 odd U Series filters, probably a lot more and I think maybe seen one or two with problems that werent down the lack of/incorrect maintenance or unsuitable tanks. Very low percentage of problems really. Far lower than say... FX5 filters... people rave about them but i have sold 15 and have a 100% return rate, 3 of which was replacing the same customers filter!
> 
> The cloudyness is due to a bacteria bloom from the Ammonia and Nitrite as it tries to cycle.
> 
> I'd be doing 25% water changes twice a week, feeding every 2-3 days and only small ammounts. I would also be adding something like Stress Zyme or Evolution Aqua "Pure" gel balls or Bactuur Gel. I know people on here dont like shop bought 'cycling' products but i dont really care because they work a higher percentage of the time, especially when like this its a case of trying to save fish.



I got a fx5 it's the nuts as review suggest by far the best filter I've ever had never seen anything bad said about them unlike the fluval u series there cheap enough most people prob frow em


----------

